# 1969 RA IV intake on standard 400



## Osubucks999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello

More for looks, I'm considering a RA IV intake on my stock 1969 GTO 400. Making a period correct run at a RA look. 

Will the intake match up with the heads ok ?

Thanks for any help !!


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

The ports are slightly taller, but will work just fine. I ran one on a 455 bracket engine, with the 13, 16, 62, & 64 type, D-port heads. Didn't really run any quicker, but the intake was lots lighter, and cooler than the stock iron, since I did not use an exhaust heat crossover.

Obviously will work a little better with a good gasket match of heads and intake. But, not necessary. Don't know exactly how much power difference there would be. ? Probably never notice any difference, unless you had dyno or drag strip tests to measure it. :smile3:


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For what a nice original '69 RAIV intake brings in the marketplace, one could have a pair of Dport heads professionally ported along with 16 new one piece stainless valves, and a quality valve job. Just throw this out, as have owned a few '69 RAIV intakes, and the JoeParts repro RAIV intake is a piece, have had several friends that bought the repro and were not happy at all with the misallignment of the ports and the plenum depth.


----------



## Osubucks999 (Jan 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. 
I'll check the alignment and see how things go.


----------

